
Revered today, MLK was widely disliked by Americans when he was killed (2018) - AndrewBissell
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/why-martin-luther-king-had-75-percent-disapproval-rating-year-he-died-180968664/
======
rmason
I was a teenager when Dr. King was murdered. King's numbers went down when he
branched away from civil rights into other political issues.

He was early, but correct on Vietnam. I doubt anyone under 21 didn't agree
with him on the war in 1967. Time would have proven him correct on much of
what he was saying had he lived.

